# Now I have to buy a hunter orange vest



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Just read this season's hunting laws to find out when deer gun season is. Formerly small game season was closed during this time. This year it is open but I have to wear a hunter orange vest while shooting squirrel. Not allowed to use the .22 rifle at that time either. So I guess I will put my hunter orange vest on over my jammies before shooting squirrel from my bedroom window.

I really do see the safety issue in it and I am very glad I can still bag my limit of squirrel during deer season. But it just struck me as funny because most of the squirrel I shoot are from the window. Oh well, at least I can get some pistol practice at the same time.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

they are clearly not thinking about shooting them from your house , I wouldn't worry about it if you are inside the house 

besides can you ever have to much orange , I bought a blaze orange t-shirt last year so even if i take my coat off to dress out a deer or something I still have my orange on 

remember however that 650,000 people take to the woods for the opener of our gun deer season that is a lot of people in the woods , here if you live outside of town or a city and your more than 15 feet from your truck you should be in a bright color or orange 

another distinction is land owners can take all the squirrel the want with no license and no season here so long as it is your primary residence


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Hunting only on my land and not prone to walking in the woods during gun season I never really thought about wearing hunter orange. Camo yes. But orange? Nope, never thought about it 

I added some orange clothing to my "need to buy" list though.


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

You can buy a really cheap cloth blaze orange vest for under $10. Or find a safety vest worn by highway workers - that will work.


----------



## dizzy (Jun 25, 2013)

I haven't hunted in years, but wear an orange vest when I'm in the woods-especially if I'm on horseback! I have yet to have a problem, in fact I rarely see any hunters, but I much prefer to be safe to sorry!


----------



## Barn Yarns (Oct 7, 2012)

you mean ohio doesnt make you wear orange while small game hunting? thats odd. =( 

have to here in MN. cant remember if you do in WI. never went small game hunting growing up. 

i never wear orange while riding my horses. one looks like a moose and moose season is closed. if my other horse's white face is mistaken for a white tail, my golly that hunter will have more than just my rifle to answer too. I typically ride on the road anyway. i will shoot back at road hunters.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Small game season used to be closed during deer season so no, never had to wear orange before. This is for private property as well as public hunting lands.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

we don't have to wear orange when small game hunting , but anything hunted during a gun deer season needs orange 

I think they make an exception for duck hunters on the water but recommend they wear something orange to and from the blind


----------

